# Breed Survey



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Nikon and I did his first time breed survey over the weekend. Saturday was the show. Nikon was not entered because there is this ridiculous rule that a dog cannot V if they are not surveyed by age 3.5 (and yet the SV and child organizations insist that there is no pressure to rush-title dogs.....) and Nikon already had an SG rating from an SV judge. I did get him out before the show and practice his gaiting and we did bitework practice after the show. I did some show photography and handled a few dogs. Willy (wildo) invited several of us over to his house for dinner so Nikon got to play on Pimg's agility course for a while and he and Coke both got awesome treats from Kathy (ponyfarm).









Sunday was the breed survey. Nikon volunteered to go first in bitework for the first timers. I know the survey bitework has been quite watered down but I try to take it seriously. We did the entire thing off leash without retries, just like a trial.

Waiting to begin the heeling


















The attack


















Locking up before the out (I'm happy Nikon waited for the out command and then outed, I don't like early or anticipated outs)









Guarding



























Telling the helper to step back and heeling away


















Long bite, Nikon was psyched and it was one of his best long bites






















































Second out and guarding



























Waiting to stand for exam


















My favorite stack and front shots. I need to have a chat with Johannes, he keeps insisting that having the sun *behind* the dogs is better for photos because if the sun is behind the photog it makes the dog look washed out. I think he's nuts, does my dog look washed out in the two photos above? Having to lighten the photos just to see more than the silhouette of the dog is what makes a dog look washed out! At least my face is now really tan, lol.


















Nikon got a really nice critique. It took forever which made me nervous but people said the longer it takes, the nicer it will be. I can't remember the other measurements but he's 62cm tall and he got KKL1 for 2013/2014.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

That is awesome! 

SO happy for you guys!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

pat on the back -- very nice --


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Way to go Nikon and Lies. Huge congrats!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Congratulations! 

Nice photos and I bet Willy had an interesting dinner! He posts so many nice foodie pics on facebook lol!!!

Lee


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Great job. Johannes does take a long time developing the critique. Last year, Adi was 5 weeks pregnant and we had her stacked and staring at squirrels .

This year, Caro was great, as Gabor had to rush home and had Johannes do Dena's ( in full blown heat- I think it is an Indy thing....) 1st.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Congrats! Nikon looks great.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

:congratulations: Nikon & Lies!


----------



## SueDoNimm (Jul 3, 2012)

Congrats! He is a stunning dog. I love his coloring.


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Yay! He is so handsome! I enjoyed hanging out with you , Phil and the pups!!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Nikon's bitework looked as good as the photos depict. I was able to watch before I had to get Deja. Then Nikon showed his stellar nerves when Johannes sort of just announced he was going to fire the gun and did it. Lies jumped ten feet, but Nikon just stood there wondering what the heck mom's problem was.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

All the technical talk means absolutely nothing to me ha ha ... BUT ... those are awesome pictures, and you certainly have a gorgeous dog!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

lhczth said:


> Nikon's bitework looked as good as the photos depict. I was able to watch before I had to get Deja. Then Nikon showed his stellar nerves when Johannes sort of just announced he was going to fire the gun and did it. Lies jumped ten feet, but Nikon just stood there wondering what the heck mom's problem was.


LOL it was like canon fire, that gun, and he just shot it right there from a few feet away. We laughed so hard, Nikon didn't even blink! I know the dogs aren't supposed to have a *negative* reaction but I expected *a* reaction! Oh well, the judge said he is very sure of himself. Yes, that he is!


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Yes, they are using shotgun primers and that gun is really loud!! It was even worse at their other field since with the trees it echoed more.


----------

